# Feedback on a sample of my electronic experiments?



## Iforgotmypassword

This is basically a very low-quality sample of the kind of music that I've been playing on my computer lately. It sounds better and is much more fun and involving when I'm doing it live, but this gives you a general idea. What do you think?
Quick warning... You probably won't like it unless you're into this kind of thing.


----------



## hlolli

I like it! Good sound, thick and far from artificial. Is it mix of acoustic sounds or how did you do this?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Pretty ominous. It's good you took a rather understated approach rather than doing the easy/common thing and making harsh noise a la Merzbow.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Thanks guys. 
hlolli- Yeah those were almost all sound clips that I recorded myself and a lot of them just left the way they were originally, though I did edit a few of them in order to produce different sounds. I did use garageband to produce the droning sound however.

regressivetransphobe- Yeah, I was actually inspired to start doing this type of thing after checking out a few different noise musicians and watching this video. 




However I never end up making music that sounds all that similar to my influences... I don't have the patience to make hissing static for 30 minutes, I have to keep myself interested.


----------



## violadude

Dang I really like this! Its a cool piece, I like it better than mine. May I ask what sounds you used?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Thanks man, I really appreciate it. 

Hmmm... I'll try and remember what I used, there's a lot there.

I know there are:

wine glasses played with a violin bow
Violin strings being cleaned with a cloth
Viola drones
sounds of myself walking around in leaves
Several different night insect recordings
pebbles dropped on a pot
some drum beating sounds which I produced by striking a metal chair with a wooden stick
a couple of recordings of a piano ( I strummed all the strings at once and then cut off the beginning of the recording so that it begins abruptly and then tapers off like a small explosion)
several different recordings of highly distorted radio static through some old tube speakers
Water sounds from a small fish pond
drumming sounds from me tapping on my instrument
the sound of me scraping a metal pan with a knife
the sound of me sharpening two knives against oneanother
the sound of me tearing up cardboard
a recording of me scraping a knife slowly over a rigid surface creating a sound similar to a frog croaking
... and that's just about it haha

Of course the drone was produced by a Garageband electronic instrument which I altered until I had the sound that I wanted.


edit: Also of course a recording of a thunderstorm.


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Hmmm... I'll try and remember what I used, there's a lot there.
> 
> I know there are:
> 
> wine glasses played with a violin bow
> Violin strings being cleaned with a cloth
> Viola drones
> sounds of myself walking around in leaves
> Several different night insect recordings
> pebbles dropped on a pot
> some drum beating sounds which I produced by striking a metal chair with a wooden stick
> a couple of recordings of a piano ( I strummed all the strings at once and then cut off the beginning of the recording so that it begins abruptly and then tapers off like a small explosion)
> several different recordings of highly distorted radio static through some old tube speakers
> Water sounds from a small fish pond
> drumming sounds from me tapping on my instrument
> the sound of me scraping a metal pan with a knife
> the sound of me sharpening two knives against oneanother
> the sound of me tearing up cardboard
> a recording of me scraping a knife slowly over a rigid surface creating a sound similar to a frog croaking
> ... and that's just about it haha
> 
> Of course the drone was produced by a Garageband electronic instrument which I altered until I had the sound that I wanted.
> 
> edit: Also of course a recording of a thunderstorm.


Awesome! Ya I need to try and record more outside sounds or something. All of the sounds in my piece were sounds I made with my mouth/voice, or just **** I found laying around my house.

Subscribed to your channel btw. I like your reviews


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Yeah man it's really fun to go around and just try and find new sounds to record. I only recently found out how to manipulate the speed of the sounds, so you're already ahead of me there.

Haha thanks man, now I have like 3 subscribers at the very least!


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Yeah man it's really fun to go around and just try and find new sounds to record. I only recently found out how to manipulate the speed of the sounds, so you're already ahead of me there.
> 
> Haha thanks man, now I have like 3 subscribers at the very least!


And 4 at the very most


----------



## Igneous01

I liked it, the first half felt very ominous and made me think of zen Buddhist meditating. Im still trying to decide on the last portion of it though.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Thanks, the drone probably gave you the meditation-esque vibe. The last portion slows down a lot intentionally, it's sort of a cleansing of the mind after an intense experience... the water washing away the tension more or less.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here's a new one that I did the other day. Once again using all things which I myself recorded and then manipulated.


----------



## Crudblud

Too much looping to hold my interest. I think you would benefit greatly from taking the time to sample more material, or to do much more with the materials you have, otherwise I can only say that this music is wasteful and that a duration of seven minutes is unjustified. In other words; I think it could be an interesting piece if you take it back and work on it some more, flesh it out, really earn those seven minutes.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Thanks for the honest response. I honestly left the long segments of looped material there intentionally in order to build a bit of a trance-like state in which one begins to here the overtones and different subtleties within the repetition. I was going for a bit of a minimalistic feel. I see where you're coming from though, I probably should have some sort of subtle but consistant progression going on throughout the piece. Honestly this last one is the first that I've actively attempted to compose, so this is new to me.


----------



## Crudblud

I don't know how experienced you are with sound manipulation, but here are a couple of ideas to play around with. I think the trance like state you're going for with that initial loop would perhaps be better achieved through a longer sample, so perhaps try slowing it down (maybe using a pitch shifter, although the ugly effect cause by stretching a sample without altering the pitch can be interesting too), creating two unique copies and have one laid out in the far left, the original in the centre and another in the far right, and applying different effects to each one. With something like that you've created a very interesting stereo field in just a few minutes, and of course the possibilities with such techniques are endless.

Good luck and have fun, hope to hear more from you soon!


----------



## chee_zee

seems like you could be a good video game composer, sound design.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Sounds like I've made it to the generator room in resident evil. I need to insert the fuse to activate the doors...


----------



## kv466

Excellent, PW! You got me hearing beats in me head...pm me if you wanna hear some of them; you can send me a file and I can use it to add acoustic kit to it, maybe with some flange. Very thick and juicy sound!


----------

